# CBT prep



## PEforWin (Nov 25, 2018)

I want to be ready if my first attempt results arent favorable. Who here is prepping for the CBTand how? I am going to try more problems but now that we won't have anything but the NCEES reference to use during the exam I am not sure how much I will need to memorize. Thanks fellow engineers.


----------



## In/PE/Out (Nov 27, 2018)

I’m not sure how I’d prepare, let alone decide what would need to be memorised. Frankly, I’m not worrying myself over such things until results are released (three-peat taker here, by the way).

I wouldn’t worry about it just yet. I’m sure you did fine


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 27, 2018)

i know that NCEES has come out with a new practice exam book to prepare for CBT. i wonder how different it is.


----------



## vee043324 (Nov 27, 2018)

i refuse to look into it unless i absolutely have to though..


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 27, 2018)

In/PE/Out said:


> I’m not sure how I’d prepare, let alone decide what would need to be memorised. Frankly, I’m not worrying myself over such things until results are released (three-peat taker here, by the way).
> 
> I wouldn’t worry about it just yet. I’m sure you did fine


^this



vee043324 said:


> i know that NCEES has come out with a new practice exam book to prepare for CBT. i wonder how different it is.






vee043324 said:


> i refuse to look into it unless i absolutely have to though..


^and these

First have hope that things will work out well.

Second, its waaaayyyy too early for this thread. Try to burn off the nervous energy in the spam thread, or at the gym.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 27, 2018)

Spam thread! Spam thread!


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 27, 2018)

I haven't started anything.  If I fail again, I will need to wait a year and reapply. Which, honestly, works out for the best, because if I had to open another study book right now, I'd hurl it straight out the nearest window.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Nov 28, 2018)

txjennah said:


> if I had to open another study book right now, I'd hurl it straight out the nearest window.


----------



## txjennah PE (Nov 28, 2018)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


LMAO perfect gif.


----------



## engineer123 (Jan 21, 2019)

Anyone taking the CBT version? I just don't know how to start studying for it lol. I looked at the textbooks that the folks on this board recommended. If I had to buy all those books, it would cost me at least $500 (btw I prefer to own books rather than rent so I don't feel rushed to return them). Anyways, I don't know if its worth buying ALL the books if the test is now CBT. Are there pdf versions out there that are cheaper? Any advice would be great


----------



## Snow (Jan 22, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> Anyone taking the CBT version? I just don't know how to start studying for it lol. I looked at the textbooks that the folks on this board recommended. If I had to buy all those books, it would cost me at least $500 (btw I prefer to own books rather than rent so I don't feel rushed to return them). Anyways, I don't know if its worth buying ALL the books if the test is now CBT. Are there pdf versions out there that are cheaper? Any advice would be great


I'm studying for the CBT exam in spring. This is my third try   I have a previous edition of the PE reference manual. I've compared with the newer version and it didn't look much different. If I were you, I would purchase the previous edition to save some money. If you can't bring it in to the exam, I don't think it'll make any difference, but you do want to study with it.


----------



## engineer123 (Jan 23, 2019)

Snow said:


> I'm studying for the CBT exam in spring. This is my third try   I have a previous edition of the PE reference manual. I've compared with the newer version and it didn't look much different. If I were you, I would purchase the previous edition to save some money. If you can't bring it in to the exam, I don't think it'll make any difference, but you do want to study with it.


Best of luck to you! Im still waiting for my application to get approved first, so i wont be taking the exam anytime soon. Let me know if you find the cbt version "easier" and how youre preparing for it this time. Apparently the chemical cbt pass rates went up after the transition so thats a positive note!


----------



## Princess Mononoke (Jan 25, 2019)

I'm about to start studying for this! I'm so excited not to have to lug a bunch of textbooks in; I can only imagine this format will be easier.


----------



## Steve12 (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello all. I am a water resources engineer preparing to take the Environmental PE in May of 2019. My study plan of attack has been to read through all of the relevant sections of the Environmental Engineering PE Reference Manual (Lindeburg Edition 3), while doing the problems in those sections. As I read through the manual, I try to find all of the information listed in the PE handbook we will have during the test, and make sure I know how that material. Once I complete a Topic (Water, Air, etc.) I will then move on to practice problems in that section from a few practice exam and additional practice question books I bought. I am saving the NCEES practice exam for when I have completed reading the reference manual and doing the other practice questions. 

Does anyone have a different approach for preparing or have a critique to my current method. I have been studying since January 1 for the May 2 test and really doing the majority of my work on the weekends as I work full time I am sure like many of you. I think based on my current tracking, I will study just under 200 hours total (On track for 160 hours). 

Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,


----------



## saraxo (Mar 9, 2019)

Hey All, I plan on taking the cbt environmental exam and purchased the Introduction to Environmental Engineering 5th edition by Cornell. There are some good practice problems but it seems like they only give you the answer for a few problems. Even for the ones that do have the answer given, there is no solution shown  Anybody have a solution reference manual that they can share? thank you


----------



## Lalaah (Mar 17, 2019)

Steve12 said:


> Hello all. I am a water resources engineer preparing to take the Environmental PE in May of 2019. My study plan of attack has been to read through all of the relevant sections of the Environmental Engineering PE Reference Manual (Lindeburg Edition 3), while doing the problems in those sections. As I read through the manual, I try to find all of the information listed in the PE handbook we will have during the test, and make sure I know how that material. Once I complete a Topic (Water, Air, etc.) I will then move on to practice problems in that section from a few practice exam and additional practice question books I bought. I am saving the NCEES practice exam for when I have completed reading the reference manual and doing the other practice questions.
> 
> Does anyone have a different approach for preparing or have a critique to my current method. I have been studying since January 1 for the May 2 test and really doing the majority of my work on the weekends as I work full time I am sure like many of you. I think based on my current tracking, I will study just under 200 hours total (On track for 160 hours).
> 
> ...


I will be taking the CBT this spring too . I am super nervous as I have no idea what to expect. Anyone taking it in April?


----------



## waternerd (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm taking the CBT in May-ish too. (I haven't scheduled my exam yet, but I have to finish before June.) I've been out of school for 9 years and just really didn't feel prepared, so I signed up for an on-demand review course. It's ok, but the transition leaves me feeling like I have no idea what to expect. Would love to hear how the test goes for you guys!


----------



## engineer123 (Mar 21, 2019)

@waternerdI still havn't signed up for a course yet. I think I'd rather wait to see how the cbt goes for everyone. Is there anything else you're doing to prepare for the exam? I'm so nervous as to how different this exam will be with it being closed book lol


----------



## vee043324 (Mar 27, 2019)

i feel like literally every environmental who needs to take the PE is opting out of April in hopes that other people will experience it first. no judgement, I'm one of those people opting out of april and waiting too.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Mar 28, 2019)

@vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


----------



## vee043324 (Mar 28, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


good luck!!!!


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Mar 28, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


Good luck!

Please report back about your experiences and any lessons learned.


----------



## txjennah PE (Mar 28, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


Best of luck @GirlsCanDesign, you got this!


----------



## envirotex (Mar 28, 2019)

saraxo said:


> Hey All, I plan on taking the cbt environmental exam and purchased the Introduction to Environmental Engineering 5th edition by Cornell. There are some good practice problems but it seems like they only give you the answer for a few problems. Even for the ones that do have the answer given, there is no solution shown  Anybody have a solution reference manual that they can share? thank you


There are quite a few worked examples in the 3rd edition...I had the most relevant ones tabbed with problem type name like "return sludge flow rate."  It was very helpful.  I took the exam a while ago, though...


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Mar 29, 2019)

@vee043324 @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE thank you! I will definitely report back, keep you fingers crossed for me!


----------



## Maryam (Mar 29, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 @txjennah PE @RBHeadge PE thank you! I will definitely report back, keep you fingers crossed for me!


@GirlsCanDesignGood luck!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Apr 1, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


You got this! I passed on my 3rd attempt in October, you can do it in your first, especially with it being CBT!



GirlsCanDesign said:


> @vee043324 I will be one of the guinea pigs for the first round as CBT. I signed up for the April 8th exam. I couldn't figure out why the boards have been so quiet but I realized it's because everyone is waiting, lucky me! haha...


I think its quieter on the Enviro boards because no one is crazy enough to sign up for the Enviro exam, even when it was still paper-and-pencil.  Or its just not a commonly taken exam. I think if you're adequately prepared, the exam will seem easy. I took it this past October, the last time it'd be offered as pencil-and-paper.  I thought after the first hour or so that I would be taking the exam again in April 2019, but after the 2nd or 3rd pass through the exam problems I was (almost) slapping myself, thinking "Why didn't I see that before? This problem takes 30 seconds to solve," or "Wait, wasn't the method to solve this problem tabbed in one of my references?"

With the Enviro exam moving to CBT, I think there is going to be a shift in how an examinee prepares for this exam.  In the past, for this PE exam, you would be responsible for gathering your references, knowing them, and "hoping" they would be the "correct" references to get the correct answers.  Whereas the FE exam and the CBT PE exams, where you can't rely on extra references, other than the one you are given.  When I was studying for the FE exam, I bought the reference manual while I was studying and (almost) memorized where everything was.

With that in mind, the best advice I could give is to work problems, work problems, work problems, be familiar with the supplied reference manual, and memorize key concepts and conversions (like 1 psi = 2.31 ft) that aren't in the supplied reference manual. If you bought the NCEES practice exam and the current sample exams/problem sets and have a good understanding of the problems that could be on the exam, you should be well prepared.

Wishing you good luck and a big green PASS in the very near future



vee043324 said:


> i feel like literally every environmental who needs to take the PE is opting out of April in hopes that other people will experience it first. no judgement, I'm one of those people opting out of april and waiting too.


When you go back to take it, you will conquer it!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 8, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesignHow did it go?  I hope it went well!


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 9, 2019)

@txjennah PE I think it went well? I definitely liked the CBT format better than open book. It helped me study smarter and not spend so much time tabbing for things and instead learn and understand the content from just the manual alone. I had about a dozen "flagged" questions in both the morning and afternoon after I took my first pass through. Hoping that I got at least a few of the ones right. If I passed it wasn't with flying colors, but I definitely left feeling a lot better than I did in October. Just hoping it was enough this time!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 9, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @txjennah PE I think it went well? I definitely liked the CBT format better than open book. It helped me study smarter and not spend so much time tabbing for things and instead learn and understand the content from just the manual alone. I had about a dozen "flagged" questions in both the morning and afternoon after I took my first pass through. Hoping that I got at least a few of the ones right. If I passed it wasn't with flying colors, but I definitely left feeling a lot better than I did in October. Just hoping it was enough this time!


Glad to hear that!  Hope you hear good news soon    It's so nice you don't have to wait 5-6 weeks for results.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 9, 2019)

@txjennah PE I'm hopeful! I walked out feeling like I did my best. I wish I was better at theory questions, that's definitely where my weakness lies. Hopefully I got just enough of them!

It seems like results are normally posted for CBT on Wednesdays. I'm assuming that means I'll get my results next week instead of tomorrow unfortunately haha


----------



## waternerd (Apr 10, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @waternerdI still havn't signed up for a course yet. I think I'd rather wait to see how the cbt goes for everyone. Is there anything else you're doing to prepare for the exam? I'm so nervous as to how different this exam will be with it being closed book lol


I also bought the worked problems from Lindeburg, but some of them just don't belong in an enviro book (I'm not designing HVAC systems and pretty sure that won't be on the exam??, there's a whole section on this...) but some of the problems have been helpful and I think they just reworked this book, so the new one may be better. I also did some YouTube/Khan Academy review for chemistry, and other topics as I was struggling with problems or in my class. I did buy the latest Lindeburg and it's pretty helpful since it uses the reference handbook.

I can't say yet how well all that works though... I'll definitely report back after the exam!

@GirlsCanDesign I guess I'm late to say good luck, but I hope your exam went well!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 10, 2019)

waternerd said:


> I also bought the worked problems from Lindeburg, but some of them just don't belong in an enviro book (I'm not designing HVAC systems and pretty sure that won't be on the exam??, there's a whole section on this...) but some of the problems have been helpful and I think they just reworked this book, so the new one may be better. I also did some YouTube/Khan Academy review for chemistry, and other topics as I was struggling with problems or in my class. I did buy the latest Lindeburg and it's pretty helpful since it uses the reference handbook.
> 
> I can't say yet how well all that works though... I'll definitely report back after the exam!
> 
> @GirlsCanDesign I guess I'm late to say good luck, but I hope your exam went well!!


I'm gonna be honest, I bought the practice problems from Lindeburg too, but found them useless.  I don't feel like they do a good job of approximating the kinds of questions you see on the exam.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 11, 2019)

^ I'd have to agree with @txjennah PE. The first time I ran through some of those problems I panicked because I didn't know any of the content. I have bough a lot of practice problem booklets and I believe the ones that reflect the exam the most comes from PPI and NCEES.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Lindeburg questions, I feel, was good for really understanding concepts/going step by step sometimes?  But totally agree that the questions are not at all similar to what I saw on the exam.  I skipped some sections all together, but I do like that they have the sections match with the textbook (so I could be like, huh, I'm tabbing a bunch of stuff around here, let me see if there are any questions that specifically cover this and/or go deeper into the theory and covers a minor thing that might help me).

I'm really curious on how the CBT results will be.  I think the shorter wait would be worse for me.  Like, I'd knooooow I failed.  XD


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 11, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> ^ I'd have to agree with @txjennah PE. The first time I ran through some of those problems I panicked because I didn't know any of the content. I have bough a lot of practice problem booklets and I believe the ones that reflect the exam the most comes from PPI and NCEES.


Yep agreed! The NCEES practice exam, and the Schneiter practice books! I had a love/hate relationship with those books but they definitely helped me.


----------



## waternerd (Apr 11, 2019)

@txjennah PE What! I didn't know PPI had another book, the Schneiter problems look better and have practice tests . When I started preping I only saw the Lindeburg book. I was getting my feet wet with those practice problems, they are definitely panic inducing. Now I am taking a course and have the practice exam from NCEES. I'll have to see how I'm feeling practice wise after I finish the course. I have my test scheduled for early June.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 11, 2019)

waternerd said:


> @txjennah PE What! I didn't know PPI had another book, the Schneiter problems look better and have practice tests . When I started preping I only saw the Lindeburg book. I was getting my feet wet with those practice problems, they are definitely panic inducing. Now I am taking a course and have the practice exam from NCEES. I'll have to see how I'm feeling practice wise after I finish the course. I have my test scheduled for early June.


Yeah Schneiter has a couple of books I found helpful.  I would say his practice exam book didn't quite approximate the level of difficulty of the exam (only the NCEES practice exams did, which figures lol) BUT they were great for helping me prep.  What course are you taking?  I'd definitely recommend getting the books regardless to practice, the more problems you do, the better!  I didn't use the Lindeburg problems at all to prep for my successful attempt.


----------



## waternerd (Apr 11, 2019)

I'm taking School of PE. Overall it's pretty good at covering the material, but I don't feel like it has a lot of extra practice problems, so I'm realizing this is an area I'll have to supplement.


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 11, 2019)

waternerd said:


> I'm taking School of PE. Overall it's pretty good at covering the material, but I don't feel like it has a lot of extra practice problems, so I'm realizing this is an area I'll have to supplement.


Ah ok yep yep I took SoPE and agree.  Especially with the air class...the notes are all over the place.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 11, 2019)

Just saaaaaaaaying/mentioning, I do have those practice exam books for sale.  JUST SAYING.  &gt;w&gt;


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 11, 2019)

@waternerdThese are the two CBT Schneiter books on PPI that @GirlsCanDesignhad recommended to me (thanks again!) 

https://ppi2pass.com/pe-environmental-practice-exams-peenpx.html

https://ppi2pass.com/pe-environmental-practice-pack.html

I'm definitely going to get the practice book with 500 problems. I'm still debating on the exam booklet with two exams (80 questions) though... I just hope it doesn't have the same questions as the practice book since it's the same author


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 11, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @waternerdThese are the two CBT Schneiter books on PPI that @GirlsCanDesignhad recommended to me (thanks again!)
> 
> https://ppi2pass.com/pe-environmental-practice-exams-peenpx.html
> 
> ...


There might have been similar problems but for the most part, the practice exam questions were different.

I WILL say that the Practice Problem book and the 101 Solved Environmental Engineer Problems book by Schneiter overlap. I learned that the hard way :\


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 12, 2019)

I agree with @txjennah PE on that as well.

@engineer123 I recommend getting the practice exams too and running through a few "practice test" trials before your exam. I  blocked off 4 hours and took the exams trying to reflect the same conditions as the actual test. I used the handbook pdf online and used a dry erase board to do my calcs. It helps you get a feel for how your timing is per problem, and it trains you to know when to skip something and go back. Then I'd do the NCEES exam the same way.


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 12, 2019)

Thank you both! @txjennah PE@GirlsCanDesign


----------



## waternerd (Apr 12, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> Just saaaaaaaaying/mentioning, I do have those practice exam books for sale.  JUST SAYING.  &gt;w&gt;


I just found the practice exams book for $15 on Amazon (it seems weird, but it's worth the risk), but if you have the other one...

Thanks for the advice @JayKay0914 @engineer123 and @GirlsCanDesign!


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 12, 2019)

@waternerd I would just make sure they're the updated practice books for PPI. They created new ones based on CBT so chances are that $15 one you're looking at is an old edition. I think my PPI booklet (reflecting CBT) was around $80.


----------



## waternerd (Apr 12, 2019)

That's my guess, but for 15 bucks maybe I'll get some extra practice problems.


----------



## JayKay PE (Apr 12, 2019)

waternerd said:


> I just found the practice exams book for $15 on Amazon (it seems weird, but it's worth the risk), but if you have the other one...
> 
> Thanks for the advice @JayKay0914 @engineer123 and @GirlsCanDesign!


Hahahaha, I just checked and the books I have on Amazon are sold out/ridiculously expensive.  Maybe you went through a normal seller to get the $15 price?  None of mine are the CBT-version, but they're good solid practice exams + practice problems.


----------



## saraxo (Apr 12, 2019)

How did you guys utilize the Intro to Environmental Eng book by David &amp; Cornell? It was recommend by a lot of the folks here &amp; has practice questions at the end of each chapter which seem pretty good but it doesn't come with a solution manual or answer key! Was wondering if theres solution book out there?


----------



## Maryam (Apr 13, 2019)

waternerd said:


> That's my guess, but for 15 bucks maybe I'll get some extra practice problems.


I just found the practice exam book for $37, $43 I dont know if these are the new CBT version.


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 13, 2019)

@MaryamWhere did you find them for that amount? I think it might be the older books, but trying check the ISBN number.


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 13, 2019)

saraxo said:


> How did you guys utilize the Intro to Environmental Eng book by David &amp; Cornell? It was recommend by a lot of the folks here &amp; has practice questions at the end of each chapter which seem pretty good but it doesn't come with a solution manual or answer key! Was wondering if theres solution book out there?


I'd like to know this as well! lol I just tried searching on amazon &amp; ebay for books but didn't find one. I know Chegg has textbook solutions so that might be an option.


----------



## Maryam (Apr 13, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @MaryamWhere did you find them for that amount? I think it might be the older books, but trying check the ISBN number.


@engineer123 On amazon, it shows the same new book cover, I emailed the seller to check if it is the 2018 copy. he did not respond yet.


----------



## Maryam (Apr 15, 2019)

Maryam said:


> @engineer123 On amazon, it shows the same new book cover, I emailed the seller to check if it is the 2018 copy. he did not respond yet.


@engineer123The seller mentioned that it is the 2018 copy.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 17, 2019)

I got the news I passed today! Holy relief.


----------



## Maryam (Apr 17, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> I got the news I passed today! Holy relief.


@GirlsCanDesignHeyyyyy, congratulations.


----------



## engineer123 (Apr 18, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesignAWESOME!! Congrats!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Apr 18, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> I got the news I passed today! Holy relief.


AHHHH congratulations!  So glad you know now and don't have to sit through another 5 weeks of torture.


----------



## saraxo (Apr 18, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesignwow that's awesome - congratulations on the pass  how did you feel about the exam overall? I hope those of us who still need to take it will have a good chance of passing =p I am worried about air section since I don't work in that area.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 19, 2019)

Thank you all for the kind words! I’m so happy to have this chapter over, I literally felt a weight lift off my shoulders to see “Pass” in bright green on my computer screen. I’m going to give quite a bit of info on my journey to passing, in hopes that these tips will help you all pass too!

I want to start by saying that this wasn’t my first attempt. I took the pencil/paper PE in October, the last time it would ever be offered. I felt like it was now or never – if open book wasn’t an option anymore there’s no way I would ever pass! I NEEDED to pass before the exam changed to CBT. I’m going to detail both attempts, so if you just want to know about the CBT exam, skip to “Take 2”

*Take 1:*

I started studying for the October 2018 exam in May. The first time opening a book to review problems I almost threw up. In my head: “What is °R?! Did I learn that in school?? Do I seriously need to Google something about the first problem I’m looking at? OHHH Rankine! I completely forgot that was a measurement of temperature.. What’s the conversion? Is Rankine USCS or SI units?” My head was sure to explode. I felt I had forgotten everything I learned from college.

I knew after that moment that I was going to need a refresher course – but which one to take? Per the recommendation of a friend I chose School of PE. School of PE guarantees that you pass the exam using their course, and if you don’t pass (and watched every minute of all the videos) you can retake the course again, free of charge. I knew my office would reimburse me for the online class once I passed so this seemed like a no-brainer to me. I did the On Demand option so I could have the flexibility to do the review course on my schedule.

I didn’t love lectures in college so trying to do them at home was no easy feat. I started studying on the couch but realized I wasn’t paying enough attention and ended up moving to the dining room to free myself of home distractions. Even working in the quiet dining room I felt the review was tedious at times, I found myself scrolling through my phone during boring parts of the review and not paying full attention on the key concepts. I was determined to get through all of the lectures to ensure that I could retake the course if I didn’t pass, but I blew through it as fast as I could so that I could start working on problems.

I had bought the PPI package that contained practice problem booklets, an NCEES practice exam, 2 PPI practice exams, and a Casio calculator. A lot of the problems offered through PPI seemed really complicated and I didn’t feel confident they were similar to the NCEES exam. The PPI Practice exams, however, I felt were similar to what I had seen in the NCEES practice tests, so I mostly used the practice exams for studying.

I was worried about my timing per problem because I was never a fast test taker in college, so most of my studying consisted of taking 4 hour practice exams, grading them, and reviewing what I got wrong. I think the first practice exam I took I got a 35% or so, which really scared me. However, I would always score better on my next exam which made me feel more confident. I didn’t take the time to re-review the problems later on, so I think a lot of times I would see the solution for the problem, say “okay I know how to do that now,” and then I’d forget the knowledge the next day because I didn’t take the time to practice it enough.

I over-tabbed EVERYTHING to prepare for exam day. I wanted to be able to find the information I needed as fast as I could. I even created index sheets to show where I could find a specific problems I had practiced so that I could easily just “plug and chug” based on how the practice problem was. I feel I spent wayyyyy too much time doing this. I wasn’t really learning the material, I was just going through the motions and creating references to find things easily so that the book could do the work for me.

During the October exam I brought in dozens of binders/books during exam day and I may have used 3. I searched and searched and SEARCHED through material, panicking the whole way. My first pass through I think I had over half the problems left blank. I walked away from the morning session and cried in the car. It wasn’t pretty. My confidence was low, but I was also determined. I went back in, took a deep breath, and felt I finished the afternoon as strong as I could. The waiting game sucked for the results, but my gut told me I didn’t pass so I wasn’t in a huge rush. Inevitably, I didn’t end up passing and although I wasn’t surprised, I was still absolutely crushed. Studying for that long sucks the life out of you, and to know I had to jump back in was devastating. I wanted my life back!

I signed up for the CBT exam the same day I got my failing results. I was determined to get this over with as fast as possible. I notified School of PE that I failed and got my course renewed.

*Take 2:*

I started back on studying after the holidays were over. The first thing I did was all of the School of PE practice problems that the instructors provided that I didn’t do from the last time. This was a good refresher for all the different kinds of problems I could come across. All of my studying was done in the dining room with the door shut and my cellphone was in another room. I was not going to be distracted by texts/social media anymore.

I purchased the updated NCEES practice exam which was to reflect CBT questions. I was very frustrated to see that the majority of the problems on this practice exam were exactly what were on the last practice exam I purchased, with the exception of about 5 problems. Nonetheless, I made the best of it and practiced these problems until the methods for solving were basically engrained into my head. I used only the NCEES Reference Handbook for studying. I made sure I knew where to find equations and what words I had to use to “CTRL-F” to get to the answers. For example, you can’t type “hydraulic elements” to get to the chart, you need to type “hydraulic-elements”. I took notes on what kind of conversion factors and equations weren’t found in the handbook and made sure I learned them by heart. Some examples: 2.31 ft/psi, ideal gas laws using Cppm, equivalent sound pressure level equations, etc.

I also purchased the PPI practice exams that were updated to reflect CBT format (https://ppi2pass.com/pe-environmental-practice-exams-peenpx.html). There are 2 full exams provided in this booklet. I ran these as 4 hour practice exams once again, and reviewed all the material I got wrong. I was able to complete these practice exams within 4 hours using only the NCEES Handbook and my scores were much better – I think the first one I took I got a 75%. My confidence was up, and I was feeling really good. I slowly started to realize that CBT might work to my advantage, because instead of tirelessly searching through reference materials to get to an answer, I only had one handbook to work from. I got to the equations much quicker so I could solve the problems faster. With that being said, the handbook is rarely helpful for qualitative questions. Qualitative questions are ones that apparently we’re just supposed to know the answer to. But again, instead of spending 25 minutes searching to find an answer, it was forcing me to make my best guess, saving me time to work on the problems I could solve using the manual.

One of the practice exams I ran I used a dry erase board to simulate similar conditions to the testing environment. I got a terrible headache and hated every second, but I’m glad I tried it out like that. You will be provided a laminate booklet with I think 5 pages front and back and a fine tip dry erase marker that doesn’t smudge too bad. I was very worried this was going to be a struggle but it wasn’t nearly as bad as I anticipated.

The day of the exam I finished both parts in less than 4 hours and felt I had plenty of time to focus on each problem. I felt the questions were very straightforward as long as you knew exactly what they were asking. They definitely still had trick questions and similar answers were options so it was important for me to take the time to make sure I was answering the question correctly. There were still a lot of qualitative questions which I was upset about, I’m definitely better at the math than the theory behind it, but a couple of the questions were very easy and obvious which was nice! I left the first 4 hours feeling like I could conquer the world. I ate my lunch, went for a walk, took a few deep breaths, and went back in to crush the second half. The second half I started strong but after a while (as expected) my head hurt from staring at the computer and my back was sore from sitting in the chair. I managed to finish out somewhat strong but I was mentally exhausted when it was all over.

Everyone thinks it sounds so nice to only wait 7-10 days for the results, but to me I found it to be a worse torture because I never got the chance to forget about the exam. When I had to wait 10 weeks I left all my worries at the door because I knew I wouldn’t have them for a long time. I was second guessing myself and the answers I came up with. I was googling ones I struggled on. I wasn’t sleeping and I was refreshing the website every day. Overall I’m glad I only had to wait for a week, but just know it’s not as nice as it sounds, haha.

I ended up getting my results 7 business days after taking the exam. From what I’ve researched it seems like NCEES only releases results on Wednesday mornings.

I think that’s all the information I have. I apologize that I rambled so much haha. I wish you all the best of luck both studying and during the exam. If you have any questions at all please do not hesitate to reach out, I’d be happy to help in any way that I can.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 19, 2019)

@saraxo I went to school for environmental but only focus on civil work now. It'll all come back to you once you study! If you struggle with it I recommend an online course to help referesh your memory.


----------



## saraxo (Apr 20, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesignThank you for sharing your stories and experience  very happy for you!


----------



## Maryam (Apr 20, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! I’m so happy to have this chapter over, I literally felt a weight lift off my shoulders to see “Pass” in bright green on my computer screen. I’m going to give quite a bit of info on my journey to passing, in hopes that these tips will help you all pass too!
> 
> I want to start by saying that this wasn’t my first attempt. I took the pencil/paper PE in October, the last time it would ever be offered. I felt like it was now or never – if open book wasn’t an option anymore there’s no way I would ever pass! I NEEDED to pass before the exam changed to CBT. I’m going to detail both attempts, so if you just want to know about the CBT exam, skip to “Take 2”
> 
> ...


@GirlsCanDesignThank you for sharing, so helpful information.


----------



## vee043324 (Apr 24, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> Thank you all for the kind words! I’m so happy to have this chapter over, I literally felt a weight lift off my shoulders to see “Pass” in bright green on my computer screen. I’m going to give quite a bit of info on my journey to passing, in hopes that these tips will help you all pass too!
> 
> I want to start by saying that this wasn’t my first attempt. I took the pencil/paper PE in October, the last time it would ever be offered. I felt like it was now or never – if open book wasn’t an option anymore there’s no way I would ever pass! I NEEDED to pass before the exam changed to CBT. I’m going to detail both attempts, so if you just want to know about the CBT exam, skip to “Take 2”
> 
> ...


do you have advice on what kind of dry eraser board / marker to practice with? seems silly but i'd love to practice with something as close to real thing as there is! would take out an extra level of anxiety for me


----------



## waternerd (Apr 24, 2019)

Thanks for the review @GirlsCanDesign! Congratulations!

I'm about a 5 weeks out now from my exam and it's really helpful to hear some advice from people that have already taken the exam!


----------



## Waterchild (Apr 24, 2019)

Thank you for the insight @GirlsCanDesign, very helpful.

Im about a week out from the test and new to the forum. Taking the ppi2pass course. I've found the PPI exams much easier than the NCEES practice test, or should I say the NCEES practice test was much harder than the PPI tests. Any last advice to give a week out?


----------



## waternerd (Apr 24, 2019)

By the way I got the practice test book today and it's the one that was published in April 2018, so I think it's the right one. At least it does reference the NCEES Handbook... Worth the 15 dollars!


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 25, 2019)

@waternerd that's excellent! If it references the handbook it's probably the most current one.

@Waterchild I felt the exam was much more similar to the PPI practice exams than the NCEES practice exam. When I went through PPI exams I did well and immediately started to worry that it was false confidence because they seemed almost too easy to do. If you're comfortable with those exams and have reviewed NCEES's enough, then you'll be in great shape!

My "final countdown" advice would be to keep lightly reviewing problems, but don't try to learn anything new. If you don't know it now, then just guess on the test. You will only give yourself anxiety struggling to try to learn more this close to exam day. Lightly read over regulations and make sure you know the conversions not in the handbook (2.31ft/psi, Cppm Ideal Gas conversions, etc.). Make sure you get enough sleep the night before and take some deep breaths!

@vee043324 I just used a standard board and a think marker and it was miserable! If you want to get something most similar to the exam format I would look for a spiral bound laminate notebook and a fine tip non-smudge marker. You could probably even use a fine-tip permanent marker and then wipe the stuff off with rubbing alcohol.


----------



## beyond724 (Apr 27, 2019)

GirlsCanDesign said:


> @waternerd that's excellent! If it references the handbook it's probably the most current one.
> 
> @Waterchild I felt the exam was much more similar to the PPI practice exams than the NCEES practice exam. When I went through PPI exams I did well and immediately started to worry that it was false confidence because they seemed almost too easy to do. If you're comfortable with those exams and have reviewed NCEES's enough, then you'll be in great shape!
> 
> ...






waternerd said:


> Thanks for the review @GirlsCanDesign! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm about a 5 weeks out now from my exam and it's really helpful to hear some advice from people that have already taken the exam!


Thank you very much for your information and congrats, @GirlsCanDesign. I am working on some PPI online quizzes and seems these questions are pretty straightforward (i.e. I can look up the reference manual to find the equation, etc). On average, I can get 70-75% correct out of 40 or 80 questions. Is the real test like this? Or it's more like PPI PE Environmental Practice Exams type questions (i.e. I have to spend quite a bit time to collect multiple equations, and use transformation of equations, etc). Please advise.

How 'd you study the conceptual questions? I am trying to review some key concepts or definitions but I don't think I can review them all...Any suggestion? 

Thanks!


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Apr 29, 2019)

@beyond724 I can't speak about the quizzes because I didn't take that online course, but I would say that the exam format definitely reminded me of the PPI Practice Exams.  I highly recommend getting very comfortable with that format. 

Unfortunately it's very difficult to study for the concept questions because they're so random. I tried to do some light reading of the EERM chapters to understand the main topics. My SOPE notes were probably most helpful though. I hate concept questions so I feel your pain!


----------



## In/PE/Out (Apr 30, 2019)

Congrats, @GirlsCanDesign!


----------



## Kara_ENGR (May 3, 2019)

Did anyone take the test yet? I'm working through old exams and trying to only use the reference manual that will be provided. I'm starting to feel like an idiot. I take the exam June 24th. Also, if anyone has the old Lindeburg vs new Lindburg book and can share how different they are, it would be much appreciated. I am using the previous edition as I'm not willing to fork out another $300 yet when I had to pay NYS $375 dollars to apply to be able to take a test and then whatever $400+ to NCEES for the practice test and exam. I'm still angry with NYS for taking 10 months to review my application, resulting in me missing out on taking the open book exam.

Sorry for the vent, I'm axious and bitter haha.


----------



## Waterchild (May 3, 2019)

Took the CBT test this week...results pending!

Definitely a tough test and agree with @GirlsCanDesign on the random concept questions, they got me.


----------



## engineer123 (May 4, 2019)

@Waterchild best of luck!!


----------



## Maryam (May 4, 2019)

Waterchild said:


> Took the CBT test this week...results pending!
> 
> Definitely a tough test and agree with @GirlsCanDesign on the random concept questions, they got me.


Best of luck.


----------



## saraxo (May 4, 2019)

@WaterchildHope you get the green pass  How was your experience with the test?


----------



## BioEngineer (May 5, 2019)

@Waterchild @GirlsCanDesign

How many equations did you have to memorize? I am taking the TestMaster Prep Course and feel like there are so many equations that are not in the reference manual. Did you run into a lot of problems on exam day where you had to have the equations memorized? Or were most the equations needed in the manual provided? I am definitely starting to feel overwhelmed with the equations I need to memorize...particularly for the wastewater treatment info.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (May 6, 2019)

@Waterchild best of luck! I'm sure you did great.

@BioEngineer I didn't feel like I had to memorize many equations. I would make sure you understand Ideal Gas Law's different forms, particularly when you're given concentrations in PPM.


----------



## Kara_ENGR (May 6, 2019)

Steve12 said:


> Hello all. I am a water resources engineer preparing to take the Environmental PE in May of 2019. My study plan of attack has been to read through all of the relevant sections of the Environmental Engineering PE Reference Manual (Lindeburg Edition 3), while doing the problems in those sections. As I read through the manual, I try to find all of the information listed in the PE handbook we will have during the test, and make sure I know how that material. Once I complete a Topic (Water, Air, etc.) I will then move on to practice problems in that section from a few practice exam and additional practice question books I bought. I am saving the NCEES practice exam for when I have completed reading the reference manual and doing the other practice questions.
> 
> Does anyone have a different approach for preparing or have a critique to my current method. I have been studying since January 1 for the May 2 test and really doing the majority of my work on the weekends as I work full time I am sure like many of you. I think based on my current tracking, I will study just under 200 hours total (On track for 160 hours).
> 
> ...


How did your studying tactics pay off? Any recommendations? I'm taking it June 24


----------



## Waterchild (May 6, 2019)

@BioEngineer I had a sheet of equations that were not in the handbook that I memorized before the test. Turns out I didn't use any of those equations on the exam.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (May 7, 2019)

@Waterchild same haha!

Here's to hoping you get your green result tomorrow!!


----------



## Waterchild (May 8, 2019)

Results came earlier than expected. Got an email this morning (Wednesday) with the results, and I PASSED! Such a feeling of relief and excitement. Will provide a more expanded summary of my experience later.


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (May 9, 2019)

@Waterchild YESSS! Congrats!


----------



## Steve12 (May 9, 2019)

@Waterchild

I took the same test and passed as well. That 6 day wait time was quicker than I expected which was awesome. I was worried because there were a lot of qualitative questions I was basically guessing on. The calculation based questions I thought were easier than I expected.

@Kara_ENGR 

I think my approach worked well, as I passed the test. If I could do it again though I would definitely do more questions as I believe that proved to be the most helpful on the test. Also, not sure if anyone else has recommendations, but I was totally unprepared for the qualitative questions. Maybe because I am a water resources engineer and not doing environmental field services or anything like that, but I am not sure how I would have studied differently for those. I think the Schneiter practice problems, and practice tests, along with the NCEES practice test were the three most important books to have. Reading through the Lindeburgh manual definitely helped me to gain context on the problems I was solving. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## Maryam (May 9, 2019)

Waterchild said:


> Results came earlier than expected. Got an email this morning (Wednesday) with the results, and I PASSED! Such a feeling of relief and excitement. Will provide a more expanded summary of my experience later.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Maryam (May 9, 2019)

Steve12 said:


> @Waterchild
> 
> I took the same test and passed as well. That 6 day wait time was quicker than I expected which was awesome. I was worried because there were a lot of qualitative questions I was basically guessing on. The calculation based questions I thought were easier than I expected.
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## txjennah PE (May 9, 2019)

Waterchild said:


> Results came earlier than expected. Got an email this morning (Wednesday) with the results, and I PASSED! Such a feeling of relief and excitement. Will provide a more expanded summary of my experience later.


Congratulations!


----------



## txjennah PE (May 9, 2019)

Steve12 said:


> @Waterchild
> 
> I took the same test and passed as well. That 6 day wait time was quicker than I expected which was awesome. I was worried because there were a lot of qualitative questions I was basically guessing on. The calculation based questions I thought were easier than I expected.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Waterchild (May 10, 2019)

Here's a summary of my PE experience

*Studying:  *I took the PPI2Pass on-demand course (books plus recorded lectures). I found the practice material to be very helpful and there was a lot of it, which played a roll in passing. I did diagnostic quizzes, content quizzes, book practice problems, quizzes in my weak areas, and took their practice exams a few times. I always had the NCEES reference handbook up during study to get comfortable with it. Their recorded lecture were helpful to provide another way to cover material. I used the 1.25x speed player options since the instructor talked a bit slow. This helped knock out each 3-hr lecture faster. Total hours spent preparing/studying = 186. I also realized the week before my test that I was never sent the PPI2Pass printed practice exams book...

*Test Experience:* I found the test to have more qualitative problems on it than expected. It was also more similar to the PPI2Pass Online Practice Exams vs. the NCEES Practice Exam booklet. I was not able to "ctrl+F" search on my test, and had to click the search button each time. Also, you cannot hit enter to view the next search term, you have to select each one. This wasnt expected and took a minute to get used to. During the test, my keyboard stopped working and I was asked to leave the room while my computer was shutoff and rebooted. This was pretty nervewracking and I am happy that I passed or else I would question the validity of the test and lost time. I finished the morning section with a few minutes to spare, and finished the afternoon section with 45mins left. Bring snacks/coffee and take a quick unscheduled break if you are good on time and hit a wall. Cough drops are the only food allowed in the test room, so bring a few of them to keep your energy level up (sugar).

*Advice: *Put genuine time into studying. When you are taking the test, accept that you wont know the answer to all questions and move on.


----------



## saraxo (May 14, 2019)

@Waterchild I was planning to take EET WRE course to focus on water and wastewater topics, but maybe PPI2Pass is worth it for the CBT exam? How many practice quizzes and exams do they give? Did PPI cover all topics?


----------



## JMP1990 (May 14, 2019)

So I took the CBT environmental PE yesterday, and here's a few things I would have liked to have known beforehand:

1. There were way more qualitative questions than I thought there would be, like 30-40% of the test. Difficult to study for these as there is such a large pool of information to grab any given question from. The reference book you have during the test is not going to help you on most of these types of questions... So actually reading about environmental engineering concepts and regulations and not just going straight to the practice problems when studying is a good idea.

2.  The quantitative questions shouldn't be a problem for you if you've gone thru plenty of practice problems. The NCEES practice exam and PPI practice exams are what I used and it prepared me pretty well for what I saw on test day. 

3.  Time:  I actually ended up liking the CBT format. If you are familiar with the NCEES reference handbook beforehand you can save a lot of time you'd normally waste in the past flipping through different books you brought to the exam.   Using the keyword search function to get to the exact equation you need quickly was pretty nice vs. having to remember what page it is on.

Note:  Your morning session doesn't stop after 4 hours like the paper &amp; pencil exam, it stops after you've answered the first 40 questions. 

4. Overall,  I would say the only curve ball I felt I was hit with was those pesky qualitative problems. My method was to skip them all unless I immediately knew the answer, answer all the quantitative working problems,  and then go back at the end to really sit there and think hard about them to make the best "educated" guess I could come up with. 

Good luck, this was my second time attempting the PE and I was way more intimidated by this test going into it than I should have been, so don't stress yourself out about it too much


----------



## Maryam (May 15, 2019)

@JMP1990Best of luck. 30-40% qualitative questions, that is so discouraging  . Thank you for the advice.


----------



## JayKay PE (May 15, 2019)

Woah!  When I took the last paper test in December, I thought there were more qualitative questions than normal (which worked for me since a majority of my work was in the field/applicable), but I guess they're ramping up the numbers?  I guess this means knowing equations isn't the key anymore with enviro, since 30-40% is def the difference between passing and failing.


----------



## engineer123 (May 20, 2019)

Does anyone know a good source for studying Solid Waste Management? I have the introduction to Environmental Engineering textbook which briefly goes through it but there were barely any problems to work out (or the problems barely aligned with the reference manual equations). Also, would I have to know how to calculate truck routes? I just don't feel super confident in this section due to the lack of resources.


----------



## Kara_ENGR (May 20, 2019)

Thanks all for the advice. I was just informed I may be able to have a course paid for by my employer. So far it sounds like ppi is the way to go? Any experience with school of PE? I am to take the test June 24 but may bump it back as I feel unprepared. My only worry is I'll be six months pregnant on the 24th, almost 9 months in September if that's when i choose to take it. 

Added: ppi has a live summer session, is live with the additional almost $1000?

@GirlsCanDesign@Waterchild @Steve12


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (May 20, 2019)

@Kara_ENGR I took the School of PE On Demand course, which allowed me to watch the videos at my own pace. Although I felt they were helpful in refreshing my memory on a lot of topics I forgot after leaving college, I did not find their practice problems to be nearly as helpful as PPI's Practice Exams. I cannot comment on their course, however. It does seem like if their practice exams are more helpful, then their online course probably would be too?

If you're going to be 6 months pregnant for the June exam I would recommend *not* pushing it back. It's only going to be more difficult both mentally and physically for you to try to take it later in your term. Sitting at a computer for 8 hours puts a lot of strain on your neck and back and I couldn't imagine trying to take that 9 months pregnant.

Ultimately it's your call, but that's what I would do if I were in your shoes. What's the worst that will happen, if you fail you can always take it again! Best of luck whatever you choose.


----------



## Waterchild (May 20, 2019)

@Kara_ENGR I took the PPI On Demand course and would recommend it. It allows you to go at your own pace, and be more flexible with your study hours. This helped a lot since I was working full time and traveling a bit during my study period.


----------



## Waterchild (May 21, 2019)

@JMP1990 You should get your results back tomorrow morning ( @GirlsCanDesign told me about the Wednesday morning results). I got an email around 08:00am with the results. Best of luck!


----------



## txjennah PE (May 21, 2019)

Go @JMP1990! Best of luck, we're rooting for you!


----------



## saraxo (May 22, 2019)

@WaterchildI might take PPI On-Demand course but it's so expensive lol. I was thinking of purchasing the one-month option as opposed to the 3 month option since it's cheaper. Which package did you purchase? Is one month sufficient to go through all of their quizzes, lectures and problems? Thanks!


----------



## engineer123 (May 23, 2019)

@Kara_ENGRI'm going to be taking the exam in NY as well - just wondering when you scheduled your exam through NCEES, did you have to pay $375? Because I thought the fee that we already paid to the NYS board ($377) would cover for the first time we take the exam. Please advise - thanks!


----------



## EngMel (May 28, 2019)

My understanding is that the fee associated with the NYS application covers initial licensure, not the first exam. I just registered for the exam and had to pay the $375.

(Also, hi, everyone! I'm planning on taking the CBT in September or October. This thread is fantastic - thank you to everyone who has shared advice so far! I'll definitely check in when I'm further along with my studying.)


----------



## txjennah PE (May 28, 2019)

EngMel said:


> My understanding is that the fee associated with the NYS application covers initial licensure, not the first exam. I just registered for the exam and had to pay the $375.
> 
> (Also, hi, everyone! I'm planning on taking the CBT in September or October. This thread is fantastic - thank you to everyone who has shared advice so far! I'll definitely check in when I'm further along with my studying.)


Welcome @EngMel! Best of luck with your studies, and we're here if you need anything!


----------



## Waterchild (May 28, 2019)

@saraxoI just checked the PPI site and it looks like they have different options now. I essentially took the 3-month On-Demand course with all the textbooks, practice exams, etc. (They were bundled in the course). My work paid for the course, which helped make the decision on which course to take.


----------



## environ-prof (May 29, 2019)

I took the environmental PE last Monday, 5/20, and was really hoping for a results email this morning, since folks are saying Wednesdays are the day. Nothing yet as of 8:35 a.m....


----------



## Kara_ENGR (May 29, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @Kara_ENGRI'm going to be taking the exam in NY as well - just wondering when you scheduled your exam through NCEES, did you have to pay $375? Because I thought the fee that we already paid to the NYS board ($377) would cover for the first time we take the exam. Please advise - thanks!


Yes, you have to pay both. The $377 was just for "processing" our application. Which for me outrageously took them over 10 months! I submitted my application in march 2018 and didn't hear back until January 2019, and that was with multiple calls and emails to NYSOPED.


----------



## environ-prof (May 29, 2019)

environ-prof said:


> I took the environmental PE last Monday, 5/20, and was really hoping for a results email this morning, since folks are saying Wednesdays are the day. Nothing yet as of 8:35 a.m....


Results did come, just not very early this morning.... and I passed! Such a huge relief.

I agree with the others that there is a good bit of qualitative, worth reading up on.

I used the PPi Lindeburg reference manual for reading and worked a lot of problems from PPi and from the NCEES practice test. I used the CBT handbook as much as possible, and assumed that if complex equations needed for some of those practice problems were not in the handbook, I would not be expected to memorize them. I'd say that was true. Definitely need to know how the equations in the handbook are used, of course, and know _all_ the sections of that handbook pretty well. It's all you have, after all!

The overall format of taking the CBT was full of picky things, like turning out your pockets, removing your eyeglasses, etc, etc. Kind of unpleasant and made me nervous that I would do something wrong. But the room was very quiet, the computer worked fine, and the dry-erase pen and pad was Ok. I didn't like having to return my work if I ran out of space in order to get a new pad... so my suggestion for that is to number your work and if you want to return to a problem before you get to the end (of the first or second 40 question section), you can do that -- because you'll lose your original pad when you request a new one. My pen did start to dry out, and the new one was much better, so don't hesitate to ask for what you need!

I had enough time, using my scheduled break at around noon after the first 40 questions. I took one unscheduled break in the middle of each section. You cannot take in a watch, but there is a countdown timer on the test.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## txjennah PE (May 29, 2019)

environ-prof said:


> Results did come, just not very early this morning.... and I passed! Such a huge relief.
> 
> I agree with the others that there is a good bit of qualitative, worth reading up on.
> 
> ...


Woot woot!! Congratulations @environ-prof!!!


----------



## engineer123 (May 29, 2019)

Kara_ENGR said:


> Yes, you have to pay both. The $377 was just for "processing" our application. Which for me outrageously took them over 10 months! I submitted my application in march 2018 and didn't hear back until January 2019, and that was with multiple calls and emails to NYSOPED.


Thanks @Kara_ENGR. And wow 10 months!? Mine took 4 months and even then I was so anxious :/


----------



## engineer123 (May 29, 2019)

@environ-profCongrats! Seems like the CBT exam is doable since everyone seems to be doing well   Makes me feel a bit better lol

Just wondering if they take away your old dry-erase notepad, can you request it back to check your work? I wouldn't feel comfortable returning the dry-erase pad knowing that I want to re-check my work at some point lol


----------



## Maryam (Jun 2, 2019)

@environ-profCongrats!

@environ-prof@GirlsCanDesignSo do we need a new notepad? Since 30-40% are qualitative questions.


----------



## BioEngineer (Jun 2, 2019)

Does anyone know what the average passing score is for Environmental? I've seen a 70% for Civil, but nothing for environmental.

@GirlsCanDesign @environ-prof


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Jun 3, 2019)

@Maryam I got a new notepad for the second half of the exam, but I didn't need to ask for a new one during the first half. I think as long as you are organized and don't try to do sloppy calculations you'll have plenty of room.

@BioEngineer I don't think that there's a specific passing score, but I would use 70% as a good assumption. That's what I did at least!


----------



## Maryam (Jun 3, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesign Thank you.


----------



## jtimothythompson (Jun 5, 2019)

Took it yesterday.  I had plenty of room on the provided pad for my calculations.  I did get a fresh one when I came back for the afternoon portion, no issues with needing another.  As has been said, lots of qualitative content.  I actually left with an hour to spare, as I'd done everything I could do.  No idea whether I passed.  I wouldn't be surprised to learn I'd gotten 50% correct, and I wouldn't be surprised to learn I'd gotten 90%.     Overall, it seemed a bit easier than I'd been anticipating, but who knows?  The PearsonVUE facility I took it at was good--big widescreen monitor with the test and the reference document side-by-side each with adjustable zoom settings.  Used the 'find' function on the reference manual a lot.  Very quiet and easy to concentrate despite probably 15 people at other stations in the room.


----------



## engineer123 (Jun 5, 2019)

@jtimothythompsonfingers crossed that you pass  Good luck!

Can you tell us how you prepared for the exam?


----------



## Maryam (Jun 5, 2019)

@jtimothythompson Good luck.


----------



## waternerd (Jun 6, 2019)

Congrats to everybody whos passed since last time I was on here!

I took the test Tuesday no results yesterday. I guess it will likely be next Wednesday when I find out. 

I agree with everyone's comments that it seemed like a lot of qualitative questions!

Also I'd say the scratch work books are bigger then I thought they'd be. I just completely filled one book, so it wasn't a problem. I agree that numbering my problems and being organized in there helped when reviewing problems.


----------



## Maryam (Jun 6, 2019)

@waternerd Best of luck.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 6, 2019)

Best of luck to everyone waiting for results! So happy to see so many passing results on here.  Keep the streak going enviros!


----------



## jtimothythompson (Jun 12, 2019)

Passed!  Don't know how many times I hit refresh on the NCEES website this morning....


----------



## jtimothythompson (Jun 12, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @jtimothythompsonfingers crossed that you pass  Good luck!
> 
> Can you tell us how you prepared for the exam?


Mainly just going through the NCEES and PPI practice tests and looking up whatever I didn't understand.


----------



## Maryam (Jun 12, 2019)

jtimothythompson said:


> Passed!  Don't know how many times I hit refresh on the NCEES website this morning....


Congrats!!!!


----------



## waternerd (Jun 12, 2019)

Congratulations @jtimothythompson!!! I passed too!! I had to go back and check a few times since it showed up to make sure it was real. lol


----------



## txjennah PE (Jun 12, 2019)

Fantastic, congratulations @waternerd and @jtimothythompson!  Happy for you both!


----------



## Maryam (Jun 12, 2019)

waternerd said:


> Congratulations @jtimothythompson!!! I passed too!! I had to go back and check a few times since it showed up to make sure it was real. lol


@waternerdCongrats!!!


----------



## engineer123 (Jun 12, 2019)

Congrats @waternerd @jtimothythompson!!!


----------



## Kara_ENGR (Jun 20, 2019)

So advice to others thinking of taking a study course: my company was willing to pay for the online live ppi session this summer. Pros: you can ask questions during lecture, there are homework forums and scheduled office hours, you have access to on demand lectures,  if you fail you get access to an additional 3 months of online lectures. Cons: they require you to waste money on materials you'll never use again, the live lectures are kind of slow, it costs substantially more than the only on demand version. I moved my exam to August 6 in order to take the class. I'll update later on how the class progresses. Tonight is session 2.


----------



## jbs-jbs (Jun 25, 2019)

I took the CBT Environmental PE exam on June 11, and I still haven't received results. Did anyone else take it around that time, and if so, have you seen results yet?

Update:
Just found out that I passed! I primarily worked through the NCEES practice exam. I also found the videos at the link below to be helpful working through additional problems.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHKm4iNu0vE&amp;list=PLhEt0fVgaYTjXqyTG_HI5xiQykBzYJHgo


----------



## Maryam (Jul 3, 2019)

Got the result, I passed. Thank you to all the EB members who shared their exam experience.

Big thanks to @GirlsCanDesign@txjennah PE for your help, advice and support.


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 3, 2019)

Maryam said:


> Got the result, I passed. Thank you to all the EB members who shared their exam experience.
> 
> Big thanks to @GirlsCanDesign@txjennah PE for your help, advice and support.


AHHHHH oh my gosh, so happy for you @Maryam!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## engineer123 (Jul 3, 2019)

Congrats all !!!


----------



## BioEngineer (Aug 11, 2019)

I’m scheduled to take it 2 weeks from now. I took the NCEES practice exam today and found it WAY more challenging than the PPI exams I took earlier. I was averaging about a 75% on the PPI practice exams but only about a 50% on the NCEES practice exam. Any insight as to whether the real exam is more similar to the NCEES or the PPI practice exams? Kinda panicking and thinking I may need to push it back   @Maryam @txjennah PE @GirlsCanDesign @waternerd @jtimothythompson


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 12, 2019)

BioEngineer said:


> I’m scheduled to take it 2 weeks from now. I took the NCEES practice exam today and found it WAY more challenging than the PPI exams I took earlier. I was averaging about a 75% on the PPI practice exams but only about a 50% on the NCEES practice exam. Any insight as to whether the real exam is more similar to the NCEES or the PPI practice exams? Kinda panicking and thinking I may need to push it back   @Maryam @txjennah PE @GirlsCanDesign @waternerd @jtimothythompson


Hey @BioEngineer, deep breath!

I do find the exam more similar to the NCEES practice exam than the PPI exams (which is probably not what you want to hear).  That being said, with my successful attempt, I too had a freakout moment when I took the NCEES practice exam 2 weeks out from the exam and bombed it.  You're still 2 weeks away, so while it might be too late to dive really deep into any new topics, I'd use this as an opportunity to review a couple of things that are still giving you issues. And like someone told me when I made a similar post back when I bombed the NCEES practice exam, it's a good way to remind yourself not to get too cocky on exam day and really read through every question.  I think only you know best whether you need to push the exam back or not, but know that bombing the NCEES practice exam isn't necessarily an indicator of how you'll do on the real thing.  You got this


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Aug 12, 2019)

@BioEngineer I found that the CBT format is more similar to PPI. When it was pencil and paper it was more similar to the NCEES Practice Exam. Try not to freak yourself out - if I were you I'd go over the NCEES practice exam a couple times just to get more comfortable with those problems. Try to figure out where your issues lie with that exam, is it the qualitative or quantitative? If it's the theory questions, don't even consider rescheduling because you have no idea what to expect with those questions regardless, and those questions certainly won't appear on your exam anyways! I think you're just psyching yourself out though, which is very common at the 2 week period. 

Best of luck whatever you choose! I think you've got it though, stay confident.


----------



## Maryam (Aug 15, 2019)

@BioEngineerI agree with @GirlsCanDesign the CBT format is more similar to PPI,  the pencil and paper was more similar to the NCEES Practice Exam. My advice is to go over the NCEES practice exam in these two weeks until you feel confident with it. Focus on solving more quantitative questions, If you got most of  the calculation questions correct which can be achieved since the calculation questions were easy you will be fine. You do not know what to expect for the theory questions. Do not worry too much you will find the exam easier than what you expected.

Best of luck, you got it and I hope to hear your good news soon.


----------



## txjennah PE (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm very relieved to hear CBT is more similar to the PPI questions than the NCEES practice questions


----------



## BioEngineer (Aug 28, 2019)

Hey all! I took the exam on Monday. Here were my thoughts:


I found that the exam was probably about the same level of difficulty as the PPI practice exams

There were A LOT of qualitative questions...I counted 12 in the morning and 14 in the afternoon, so that's about 33% of the exam.

I had plenty of time to complete all questions and review the ones I wasn't positive about.

There were no quantitative questions where I felt like the appropriate equation was not included in the reference manual.

...that being said, be very familiar with the reference manual and where things were located. I found that the term search did not always find all of that term like my personal computer had, so you had to know what you were looking for and have a general idea of where it was located in the manual.

I will update once I get my results!


----------



## engineer123 (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey guys, got the result and PASSED 

Thank you to everyone who provided advice along the way. It was a tough journey but it is definitely doable!

Also I will provide a write-up shortly of what materials I used to study.

Update: Here's how I prepared.

I studied for about 6.5 months (almost every day after work and on the weekend). I studied both calculations and reading as well. The prep material and references I used were:

Intro to Environmental Engineering textbook

Air Pollution Control by Cooper &amp; Alley

Other materials used for reading were Environmental Law Handbook, RCRA Orientation Manual, EPA Fact Sheets, etc.

PPI PE Environmental Practice by Wane Schneiter

PPI PE Environmental Practice Exam by Wane Schneiter (two sample practice exams)

PPI2PASS On-demand Course (sample quizzes and exams were useful. You can also watch the lectures if you need to)

NCEES PE Practice Exam

So overall, I think the PPI material helped me the most with my preparation. I can agree with everyone else that the exam had a lot of qualitative questions. For these types of problems, I spent a good amount of time reading and memorizing facts (which I'm glad I did lol) from my textbook, codes &amp; regulations, printed handouts, etc. I also wrote A LOT of flashcards because that helps me to remember. Good luck to all


----------



## timmer1026 (Sep 12, 2019)

Maryam said:


> Got the result, I passed. Thank you to all the EB members who shared their exam experience.
> 
> Big thanks to @GirlsCanDesign@txjennah PE for your help, advice and support.


been months since I've logged in... congrats @Maryam!  So happy for you


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 13, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> Hey guys, got the result and PASSED
> 
> Thank you to everyone who provided advice along the way. It was a tough journey but it is definitely doable!
> 
> ...


Congratulations @engineer123, so happy for you!


----------



## engineer123 (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you!! @txjennah PE

Now comes the waiting part lol the state boards told me it takes about 6 weeks to receive the NCEES scores and then another 4 weeks for the license #. I hear that NY is a very long wait and could take many months  hmy:


----------



## Maryam (Sep 13, 2019)

@engineer123 Congratulations, so happy for you  .


----------



## Maryam (Sep 13, 2019)

timmer1026 said:


> been months since I've logged in... congrats @Maryam!  So happy for you


Thank you.


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 17, 2019)

it makes me a little nervous that ~30% of the exam is qualitative. that's a lot for closed book exam. i love the idea of making flashcards (thanks @engineer123) but don't know if i trust myself enough to make the right ones with the right content. sighhhhh.


----------



## Phdengineer (Sep 18, 2019)

@engineer123, can you please share your flash cards for the qualitative part?


----------



## EngMel (Sep 18, 2019)

Took the exam last Thursday and found out today that I passed! I'll be right behind you in line for a NY license, @engineer123, ha.

Thank you all again for your advice. I felt nervous about being the CBT guinea pig in my circle, and it really helped to see that so many of you were having success with it.

To prep, I used the on-demand School of PE videos, then worked through the Schneiter P.E. Environmental Practice book, then took the most recent NCEES practice exam one week before the exam. I got a 56 on that exam, so I was super nervous about taking the exam and almost postponed my appointment. I spent the last week looking over my School of PE notes and reading through my intro to environmental engineering textbook from college (Mihelcic and Zimmerman). All told, I spent about 150 hours studying over about three months.

I felt decently confident coming out of the exam. I had flagged about 20 questions overall and was able to come up with educated guesses for most of them. There was one question that I hadn't seen in any of my prep, but I was able to find a formula for it when I came back to it. There was also one question that the School of PE instructor for that section had speculated wouldn't be included (purposefully being vague, sorry), so take that kind of conjecture with a grain of salt. Overall, I thought it was similar to the NCEES practice exam, just a bit easier.

No issues with the test center. The dry erase booklets were fine, the computer was fine, and it was very quiet. I don't think I worked particularly quickly, and I had plenty of time - I used 3.5 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the afternoon.

Good luck to everyone else preparing!


----------



## Maryam (Sep 18, 2019)

@EngMelCongratulations!!!


----------



## txjennah PE (Sep 18, 2019)

EngMel said:


> Took the exam last Thursday and found out today that I passed! I'll be right behind you in line for a NY license, @engineer123, ha.
> 
> Thank you all again for your advice. I felt nervous about being the CBT guinea pig in my circle, and it really helped to see that so many of you were having success with it.
> 
> ...


Woot woot! Congratulations!


----------



## engineer123 (Sep 26, 2019)

vee043324 said:


> it makes me a little nervous that ~30% of the exam is qualitative. that's a lot for closed book exam. i love the idea of making flashcards (thanks @engineer123) but don't know if i trust myself enough to make the right ones with the right content. sighhhhh.


@vee043324It is kinda tricky as to what information you want to write down on the flashcards (because they can ask you anything haha) but you should at least capture the basic facts/concepts. The Intro to Enviro textbook is pretty useful. Go through each chapters and write down terms, definitions, etc. I will say it is time consuming to make flashcards but this is a study method that I know works for me lol good luck!


----------



## vee043324 (Sep 26, 2019)

engineer123 said:


> @vee043324It is kinda tricky as to what information you want to write down on the flashcards (because they can ask you anything haha) but you should at least capture the basic facts/concepts. The Intro to Enviro textbook is pretty useful. Go through each chapters and write down terms, definitions, etc. I will say it is time consuming to make flashcards but this is a study method that I know works for me lol good luck!


that's a great idea.  i found a good website for online flashcards earlier this week that *allegedly* is designed to help you remember stuff better than handwritten. i don't know if i buy it BUT they do have a cell phone app so you can review stuff anywhere which is a nice sell. we'll seeeee


----------



## JayKay PE (Sep 27, 2019)

To everyone in NY who passed (I think @EngMel and @engineer123), sometimes the licenses take really long and sometimes the don't.  I was one of the last paper tests and I think the reason it took so long for a license number to be issued (found out I passed in October 2018, only received my license number in March 2019) was because of the huge influx of reciprocity licenses and new licenses being processed at the same time.  I think they used to do it all in batches.  I'm not sure if the CBT would make things go faster, since they're a steady influx, or if they'll hold off on licenses to do a huge batch?  Either way, congrats on passing and I hope the wait for your license number is short!


----------



## EngMel (Sep 30, 2019)

JayKay0914 said:


> To everyone in NY who passed (I think @EngMel and @engineer123), sometimes the licenses take really long and sometimes the don't.  I was one of the last paper tests and I think the reason it took so long for a license number to be issued (found out I passed in October 2018, only received my license number in March 2019) was because of the huge influx of reciprocity licenses and new licenses being processed at the same time.  I think they used to do it all in batches.  I'm not sure if the CBT would make things go faster, since they're a steady influx, or if they'll hold off on licenses to do a huge batch?  Either way, congrats on passing and I hope the wait for your license number is short!


This is crazy, but my license was actually issued two days after I got my result! I was checking the website for kicks and was totally shocked when I saw my name pop up. I'm wondering if it was mostly lucky timing, being just before the October exam? There must not be much of a backlog at the moment.


----------



## JayKay PE (Oct 1, 2019)

EngMel said:


> This is crazy, but my license was actually issued two days after I got my result! I was checking the website for kicks and was totally shocked when I saw my name pop up. I'm wondering if it was mostly lucky timing, being just before the October exam? There must not be much of a backlog at the moment.


Ahhhhhh!!!!  That's amazing!!!!  I'm def thinking they're trying to clear the docket before the paper PE exams.  I think results hit them last time early December, and with the holidays and everything, they were really swamped/attempting to upload license numbers for a while.  I think they finally finished the PE paper results in April?  Right before the next exam?  Doesn't help that now the PG exam is held the same time.


----------



## engineer123 (Oct 6, 2019)

@EngMelYeah same here, I was surprised at how quickly they processed it!


----------



## Ronald (Oct 28, 2019)

EngMel said:


> This is crazy, but my license was actually issued two days after I got my result! I was checking the website for kicks and was totally shocked when I saw my name pop up. I'm wondering if it was mostly lucky timing, being just before the October exam? There must not be much of a backlog at the moment.


I'm also in NY.  33 days since I got my result and still not licensed.


----------



## Bull Lily (Nov 20, 2019)

Hey all, I am taking the Environmental PE CBT exam on Monday, December 9th. Any chance I'll have results by Wednesday, December 11th or will it likely be the following Wed? Is three days unheard of for results? I have enjoyed reading this thread. I'll be so excited to have this exam behind me!


----------



## GirlsCanDesign (Nov 20, 2019)

@Bull Lily - I took my CBT exam on a Monday and didn't hear back until the following Wednesday. Unfortunately, I think there's a 95% chance you'll have to wait. To put it into perspective, it's not really 3 days as you had said. Your results are submitted at 5pm the day of the exam, leaving Tuesday with a full day for grading/review, and then scores are typically released in the morning/mid-morning on Wednesdays. So in theory it would really only be 1 day for the exam grading/review turnaround, which doesn't seem plausible to me. 

I feel your frustration though. I actually found it harder to wait 10 days than the full 8 weeks that I did after my paper exam attempt in Fall 2018, because the anticipation stays fresh when you know you're getting the results that much sooner. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Bull Lily (Nov 20, 2019)

@GirlsCanDesign-yep. That makes perfect sense. Figured it would be the following week. I will be out of the US on Holiday so hopefully I can put it out of my mind until then. Starting to have nerves. I feel prepared, but just can't wait to have this test over and done with. Thanks for the response!


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey all - I'm a long-time lurker who just failed the Civil - Construction depth for the 2nd time.  All of my professional experience is in environmental consulting (remediation/site assessment) and mostly as a project manager.  For whatever reason I felt that the Construction depth was a catch-all, but after the second time failing it I think I need to take the exam where I have the most experience...

That said, I'm apprehensive about the Environmental exam because of that lack of reference material.  Going by just the provided handbook is concerning.  Is there a review course program that folks can recommend?  I used SOPE for my FE review and passed.  This last round on the Civil - Construction depth, I took a local review class at NC State that I thought was helpful but ultimately not...


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 13, 2019)

NCHomebrewer said:


> Hey all - I'm a long-time lurker who just failed the Civil - Construction depth for the 2nd time.  All of my professional experience is in environmental consulting (remediation/site assessment) and mostly as a project manager.  For whatever reason I felt that the Construction depth was a catch-all, but after the second time failing it I think I need to take the exam where I have the most experience...
> 
> That said, I'm apprehensive about the Environmental exam because of that lack of reference material.  Going by just the provided handbook is concerning.  Is there a review course program that folks can recommend?  I used SOPE for my FE review and passed.  This last round on the Civil - Construction depth, I took a local review class at NC State that I thought was helpful but ultimately not...


Welcome @NCHomebrewer! I'm so sorry to hear you failed.  I'm happy to answer any questions you may have (I too am in remediation and site assessment!) I found studying for the exam challenging since a good portion of it is in air and water/wastewater treatment (and there's a reason I avoided those subjects professionally! Haha).  EET helped me pass. Their water resources/Env depth review was really what I was needing to put me over the edge, since I was so weak in water/wastewater.   I will caution that I took the exam during the last paper cycle, so you don't get to take in the depth binder with you. However, if you're already used to the civil AM breadth and have scored pretty well in it, may be worth considering taking the Civil: Water Resources/Env exam depth.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 15, 2019)

It was certainly disappointing but I spent the last few days researching the environmental exam.  A co-worker who recently passed the CBT shared her study materials so I could get a feel for some of topics and questions.  I’m absolutely kicking myself - what was I thinking taking the Construction exam?  All of my work experience is on the environmental consulting side.  I’m concerned about the waste water and air sections though as I don’t have any practical experience there.  My co-worker felt similarly but thought her prep course and material from PPI was helpful.  Going through this thread it looks like PPI is recommended and some folks felt their prep questions were on par with the exam.  Is that the general consensus?


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 15, 2019)

NCHomebrewer said:


> It was certainly disappointing but I spent the last few days researching the environmental exam.  A co-worker who recently passed the CBT shared her study materials so I could get a feel for some of topics and questions.  I’m absolutely kicking myself - what was I thinking taking the Construction exam?  All of my work experience is on the environmental consulting side.  I’m concerned about the waste water and air sections though as I don’t have any practical experience there.  My co-worker felt similarly but thought her prep course and material from PPI was helpful.  Going through this thread it looks like PPI is recommended and some folks felt their prep questions were on par with the exam.  Is that the general consensus?


I've heard differing opinions on PPI. I personally did not do it and can't speak to it, but I know others who have who weren't really happy with it.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 16, 2019)

txjennah PE said:


> I've heard differing opinions on PPI. I personally did not do it and can't speak to it, but I know others who have who weren't really happy with it.


I'm definitely looking for a solid review course, preferably one that is on-demand, to help get me up to speed on the topics that I'm less familiar on.  Do folks have any recommendations?  I used SOPE for my FE review and while it was helpful, I know that I only passed because I worked through a ton of practice problems after completing the refresher videos.  After doing some online searching, the PPI review course isn't that highly rated.  Is SOPE what most folks are using for a review/refresher course?


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2019)

NCHomebrewer said:


> I'm definitely looking for a solid review course, preferably one that is on-demand, to help get me up to speed on the topics that I'm less familiar on.  Do folks have any recommendations?  I used SOPE for my FE review and while it was helpful, I know that I only passed because I worked through a ton of practice problems after completing the refresher videos.  After doing some online searching, the PPI review course isn't that highly rated.  Is SOPE what most folks are using for a review/refresher course?


I did SoPE the first two attempts. Granted I didn't work through as many practice problems as I should have, so that's on me. But I failed.  The third attempt I did EET.  They do not have an enviro-specific review, but there's enough overlap with their Water Resources/Environmental review if you're weak in those topics like I was.  Nazrul is a wonderful teacher, and you get SO. MANY practice problems and three or four 4-hour exams to practice with.  You won't get to take in their nice binder with you for CBT, and you'll need to find a supplemental review for the air topics (which I found challenging - I used my old SoPE notes), but I absolutely credit EET with helping me pass.


----------



## CHouse PE (Dec 16, 2019)

NCHomebrewer said:


> I'm definitely looking for a solid review course, preferably one that is on-demand, to help get me up to speed on the topics that I'm less familiar on.  Do folks have any recommendations?  I used SOPE for my FE review and while it was helpful, I know that I only passed because I worked through a ton of practice problems after completing the refresher videos.  After doing some online searching, the PPI review course isn't that highly rated.  Is SOPE what most folks are using for a review/refresher course?


I just took the Enviro CBT in October and passed. I took SoPE and worked through PPI's Environmental PE Practice, PPI's Environmental PE Practice Exams &amp; NCEES' Practice Exam. The SoPE provides a great refresher course (and from what I saw on these forums, was the most highly recommended for Enviro), but I don't feel that they provide enough problems. If you decide to go with SoPE, I highly recommend that you purchase supplemental materials and practice as many problems as you can.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks @CHouse and @txjennah PE!  I appreciate the feedback and recommendations.  I'm leaning strongly towards taking the SoPE review course and then working a ton of review problems.  If I still feel like I'm not where I need to be, I'm going to look into the EET depth review.  I want to take this once and pass it - after failing the construction depth twice I'm ready to slay this exam.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 17, 2019)

NCHomebrewer said:


> Thanks @CHouse and @txjennah PE!  I appreciate the feedback and recommendations.  I'm leaning strongly towards taking the SoPE review course and then working a ton of review problems.  If I still feel like I'm not where I need to be, I'm going to look into the EET depth review.  I want to take this once and pass it - after failing the construction depth twice I'm ready to slay this exam.


You've got this! Best of luck! And if you need help with anything else, we're here for you


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 27, 2019)

Has anyone found a solid set of flash cards for review prep?  I’ve searched on google and amazon without much luck.  If it comes to it I could always make my own.


----------



## Aspiring_Engineer (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I took the Environmental PE exam on Dec. 23rd and failed.  Before my exam, I took the PPI2Pass live online class and worked as many extra questions as I could. I felt like I was adequately prepared for the quantitative questions but sorely unprepared for the qualitative. I am just now getting back in the saddle and this time I took to the internet first to find some advice, which landed me here (thank you all for the thread). 

I saw what some of you recommended, but I was curious if anyone had suggestions on things to study to better prepare me for the qualitative material. I am currently in the civil field (BS in environmental) so I am worried that I do not have sufficient experience to answer some of the qualitative question. Also, many of you listed "Intro to Environmental Engineering" but there are many of those books out there, which ones in particular?    

Thank you for your help!


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Feb 4, 2020)

Hey @Aspiring_Engineer, I haven't taken the PE Environmental CBT yet but as someone who has failed the Construction depth twice, please keep your head up!  There's no shame in failing.  You at least had the experience of sitting for the exam and you'll be familiar with the exam room and Pearson center policies for your next attempt.  I'm curious as well for prep suggestions for the qualitative material.  It seems very much either you know it or you're out of luck.  I'm taking SoPE and going through their review notes which is a little helpful but definitely not all encompassing.


----------



## CHouse PE (Feb 28, 2020)

@Aspiring Engineer @NCHomebrewer I thought that SoPE had some great qualitative review in their OnDemand course (they also provided qualitative questions for all major exam topics), and I think that working an abundance of quantitative problems and really understanding the underlying concepts can provide you with a great foundation for tackling these qualitative questions. I think @EngMel gave some great advice in the "Qualitative Material" thread by suggesting that you watch free review videos online that cover Intro to Environmental Engineering topics. I've heard instructors recommend that you use whatever Intro to EVE Engineering book you used in college, as purchasing a new book that you're completely unfamiliar with can create stress and confusion. Wishing you both the best of luck! Please know that you have our continued support!


----------



## JayKay PE (Mar 4, 2020)

NCHomebrewer said:


> Hey @Aspiring_Engineer, I haven't taken the PE Environmental CBT yet but as someone who has failed the Construction depth twice, please keep your head up!  There's no shame in failing.  You at least had the experience of sitting for the exam and you'll be familiar with the exam room and Pearson center policies for your next attempt.  I'm curious as well for prep suggestions for the qualitative material.  It seems very much either you know it or you're out of luck.  I'm taking SoPE and going through their review notes which is a little helpful but definitely not all encompassing.


Hey!  We have almost the same situation!  I was a consultant in the NYC Brownfields area and decided to attempt the Construction exam twice (failed twice), and then passed on the third attempt when I finally switched to the Enviro exam.  I did take the paper exam, so my situation is slightly different, but I used SoPE to study for that.  I did their on-demand/virtual classroom program, where I watched the 'live' classes during the week and then my weekend were used to 're-watch' and to work through all the problems.  I kept my life on a really strict schedule.  With the on-demand, it was nice because I could 'watch' previous versions of the classes before they ran and could highlight where I thought I was weak.

If I had to take the exam now, with only the NCEES ref, I wouldn't change too much except I would include that hardcopy and cross-ref to see where things were in the book.  Yes, ctrl+F is great, but sometimes NCEES words things differently or has a formula that seems bonkers (but while studying you figured out a way easier formula).  It's the same exam/same time, so I think you need to put the same amount of effort into studying and can't just rely on the ref having everything.  At least familiarize yourself with the ref completely before you get in.

For qualitative stuff, if you've done a tooooon of field work, they're pretty straight forward tbh?  When I took my exam I kinda felt like, "shit, I know this?" since a lot seemed to be based on knowledge you couldn't easily find in a book.  The civil/construction exam would help you as well on some of this qualitative stuff since I know that involved a lot of soil property information.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (May 5, 2020)

It's been a while since I checked in.  I was making pretty good progress through SOPE's on-demand review and then COVID-19 hit.  Schools were cancelled and we had no child care for our three year old.  I had to prioritize work and taking care of my three year old son.  By the time he would go to sleep, I usually had to work a few hours to make up what I had missed during the day.  Studying became a last priority and I did very little for the last six weeks.  Pearson also ended up moving my exam date from early May to mid-June.  

Daycare is finally back open again and I'm working from home.  This is giving me a much better work/life balance where I can actually get back into studying again.  I only have about six weeks before the exam (if it's not cancelled again) and I'm going to just sprint through what I can.  My plan is to work through as many problems (SOPE, PPI, &amp; NCEES Practice Exam) as I can for about 2 - 3 hrs. per day.  

It's far from ideal, but I'm going to keep my expectations low.  I have a lot of industry experience so I'm hopeful that the relatively high percentage of qualitative questions can help push me though.  If not, I will at least have the experience of taking the exam and will be able to better prepare for next time.  With everything going on in the world it's hard to say exactly when the next opportunity to take the exam will be.


----------



## Env01 (Jun 25, 2020)

Hi my fellow enviros this is a lovely thread which so much information. Congratulations to those who passed. I gave the exam last Thursday and unfortunately found out that I didn’t pass. I found the first part of the exam easier than the second. I struggled with quite a few problems in remediation, waste in the second section. My main sources of study were the Schneiter’s practice exams and practice problems. Looking for advice for the strategy to study for the second attempt. Should I take a course or work through Lindeberg manual. Any advice will be appreciated.Thanks!


----------



## txjennah PE (Jul 1, 2020)

Env01 said:


> Hi my fellow enviros this is a lovely thread which so much information. Congratulations to those who passed. I gave the exam last Thursday and unfortunately found out that I didn’t pass. I found the first part of the exam easier than the second. I struggled with quite a few problems in remediation, waste in the second section. My main sources of study were the Schneiter’s practice exams and practice problems. Looking for advice for the strategy to study for the second attempt. Should I take a course or work through Lindeberg manual. Any advice will be appreciated.Thanks!


Hi Env01!  I'm sorry to hear you didn't pass.  So I will have to preface any of my advice with the fact that I passed the last P&amp;P round, so haven't taken the CBT.  That being said, for my passing attempt, I didn't really touch the Lindeberg manual.  I didn't find the practice problems to be useful, as I didn't feel they were similar to the kinds of questions you get on the exam.

What is your strength with the other topics? (Air, water). If you are stronger in those subjects, then I'd recommend School of PE.  Their air section is weak, but they have a strong remediation review.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Jul 6, 2020)

Been a while, so checking in with folks.  I moved my exam date to end of September.  Covid has been a huge disruptor and between work, child care, and selfcare, studying has taken a lower priority.  That said, I picked up the PPI practice problems and practice exams.  SoPE is a great review but in my limited time I think it would help to focus on working through problems.  It's not really ideal but I know a lot of folks are in similar situations.  At least Env is CBT!  I wouldn't be surprised if the October P&amp;P tests are cancelled again.


----------



## suryan (Aug 17, 2020)

Been real quiet here - has anyone taken the CBT during the pandemic? Are testing centers open? How is everyone studying and preparing for the PE during the pandemic?


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Aug 19, 2020)

Been chugging through PPI practice problems/review.  Just started the two Schneider practice tests this week.  My plan is to work through these and the NCEES practice test until my exam at the end of September.  My exam date hasn't changed but I wouldn't be surprised if it does with all the Covid-craziness going on.


----------



## suryan (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks!  Did you take the PPI class as well?  Good luck! And I hope your exam date doesn't change.


----------



## WW Nerd (Sep 7, 2020)

suryan said:


> Been real quiet here - has anyone taken the CBT during the pandemic? Are testing centers open? How is everyone studying and preparing for the PE during the pandemic?


I took my test earlier this summer. Testing centers are open but they are limiting the number of people that can be in the room and you have to wear a mask the whole time. 

I did the PPI hub and followed their study plan for the most part. I read the EERM chapters (thoroughly for all the topics I wasn’t very comfortable with, skimmed through the others), worked out all the practice problems on the Schneider book and did a ton of quizzes. I also did the Schneider and the NCEES practice exams. I highly recommend the PPI hub, the quizzes and extra practice exams make it worth every penny and the study guide keeps you accountable. The only thing I did not follow was the order they suggested for taking the diagnostic quizzes and practice exams. I took the diagnostic quizzes after I finished a topic and took the practice exams after I had gone through all the chapters and the practice problems. 
As you have probably read, the hardest thing to study for is the qualitative questions. I did spend some time reading through my water/wastewater and air pollution textbooks and I even read through EPA codes and regulations. However, I still struggled with the qualitative questions. Some are just way too specific for you to remember and you have no choice but to guess, but there are quite a few that are “freebies” if you work in the field. 

I started studying 2 months before my test and studied about 16-24 hours a week. Everyone is different, but I felt this was sufficient for me. Best of luck studying!!


----------



## AC2020 (Sep 19, 2020)

Hello everyone, 

I am getting ready to start studying again for the PE exam. I tried the paper exam and the CBT and did not pass. I kind of gave up but I am ready to try again. The qualitative question on the CBT were a killer for me. Any advice on how to get ready for those? The problem solving felt very easy with the practice exams. Any help/advice is appreciated! Good luck to everyone taking the PE! Thank you!


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Sep 23, 2020)

Good morning,

I sat for the Environmental PE exam yesterday and wanted to provide a little feedback/insight to those who haven't yet taken this exam.  

Pros:


I actually preferred taking the exam at the Pearson center.  I've taken the Civil PE twice in 2018 and 2019 (both fails) in Raleigh.  Each time there were hundreds of other examinees with their books/materials and the nervous energy level was so high.  During the Civil Exam there were easily over a hundred people in one room and there was constant noise from people shifting in their chairs or going through their materials.  I thought the Pearson center was clean and very COVID-conscious. I had a cubicle with noise cancelling earmuffs which I did choose to wear.  I didn't like the sharpie / dry erase pad but I got over that.  

I liked that there are no outside materials permitted.  We only have the PE Reference Manual to use during the exam.  I think it puts everyone on a level playing field.  I wasn't worried that I didn't spend the extra $100 - $200 on a random code book that might have a solution to one question on the exam. 

Cons:


Those qualitative questions are tough.  You either know them or you don't.  If the question is in a field where you have a lot of experience then it's a true softball question.  During my exam, I noticed that at least one of the answers was obviously incorrect and could eliminate it.  I was generally able to eliminate 1 - 2 answers to give myself a 50/50 shot if I wasn't sure on it.  The PE Reference Manual was very little help on these.  

I am not a fan of the CBT style questions (point &amp; click, multiple selections, etc.).  I feel like they are asking you for multiple options that are not reflected on the other multiple choice questions.  There are more opportunities to get these types of questions wrong.

Overall:  


As tough as the qualitative questions were, I thought the computational questions were substantially easier.  Many of the questions were simple multiplications / unit conversations that didn't require using the Reference Manual.

My exam was split 40 / 40 AM to PM.  

I was surprised at what wasn't on the exam - there were several topics that PPI and the PE Practice Test covered and overlapped that didn't show up.  

In regards to the PE Practice Test:  I thought the qualitative questions on the actual exam were more difficult while the computational questions were easier.  Does that make sense?  

I only had to guess on 3 - 4 questions on the exam total which is a big change from the my previous exams where I think I had to guess on 10 - 15 at least.  I was able to get answers for almost every question - which is also scary because I know NCEES likes to throw curve balls.  

I feel like I may have passed.  If I did fail it wasn't by a lot.  I don't feel like I bombed the test.  I feel like my preparation was on point for this exam.  I'm pleased that I was able to push myself to study and prepare adequately for this test during COVID while handling all of my other responsibilities (work &amp; family).  I hope that is over but if not, I know that I can always take this exam again and this has been a good overall learning experience.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Sep 30, 2020)

I passed.  I can't believe it....I'm in shock.  Thank you to everyone in this thread for your support.  This is a big milestone that has been a long time coming for me.


----------



## suryan (Oct 1, 2020)

That's great news!! Congratulations!


----------



## PE Envo (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello,

I am planning to take PE Environmental CBT. Please suggest me what to study  ? Thanks.


----------



## PE Envo CBT (Oct 25, 2020)

I have taken the PE Civil October 20 exam and feel like I won’t pass. If I don’t pass I am feeling to give PE environment CBT as the paper exam is so much pain taking all books and also COVID. Please suggest me how can I prepare for PE Environmental?


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Oct 26, 2020)

Guest PE Envo CBT said:


> I have taken the PE Civil October 20 exam and feel like I won’t pass. If I don’t pass I am feeling to give PE environment CBT as the paper exam is so much pain taking all books and also COVID. Please suggest me how can I prepare for PE Environmental?


I think it really depends on your background and what you've been working in.  A lot of what I liked about the CBT exam also makes it challenging.  There are no references to bring in (you only get the reference manual) and the qualitative questions (you either know or you don't) are relatively straightforward.  I found that the reference manual was enough for the quantitative questions but the questions really required that I know exactly where to look and how to use them.  It wasn't like the FE CBT.  The FE CBT was really about using the PDF search function to find the formulas and plug and chugging them.   The qualitative questions are challenging because they're not going to be in the reference material and they can really come from anywhere.  You do need some background experience to be confident on those.

I had SOPE On Demand in early February but once COVID happened, I stopped studying.  When I was back at it preparing this summer, I went through the Lindeburg Env. Review book, companion problems book, the Schneider practice exams, and the NCEES practice exam.  I personally learn better working through problems rather than sitting through lectures.  Everyone has a different approach.  

What I like about the CBT is that it puts everyone on an even playing field.  There's no question as to who has the best binders, which references will you really need, etc.  You go in the testing center with your calculator and that's that.  It's definitely a challenging exam in a challenging environment but I found it a much better experience than my two previous fail attempts at the Civil Construction exam.


----------



## PE Envo CBT (Oct 26, 2020)

NCHomebrewer said:


> I think it really depends on your background and what you've been working in.  A lot of what I liked about the CBT exam also makes it challenging.  There are no references to bring in (you only get the reference manual) and the qualitative questions (you either know or you don't) are relatively straightforward.  I found that the reference manual was enough for the quantitative questions but the questions really required that I know exactly where to look and how to use them.  It wasn't like the FE CBT.  The FE CBT was really about using the PDF search function to find the formulas and plug and chugging them.   The qualitative questions are challenging because they're not going to be in the reference material and they can really come from anywhere.  You do need some background experience to be confident on those.
> 
> I had SOPE On Demand in early February but once COVID happened, I stopped studying.  When I was back at it preparing this summer, I went through the Lindeburg Env. Review book, companion problems book, the Schneider practice exams, and the NCEES practice exam.  I personally learn better working through problems rather than sitting through lectures.  Everyone has a different approach.
> 
> What I like about the CBT is that it puts everyone on an even playing field.  There's no question as to who has the best binders, which references will you really need, etc.  You go in the testing center with your calculator and that's that.  It's definitely a challenging exam in a challenging environment but I found it a much better experience than my two previous fail attempts at the Civil Construction exam.


Thanks for sharing your experience. Much Appreciated. Can you please tell me if SOPE on demand notes were helpful to you? Or only the PE reference manual and other practice exams help you to pass the exam? Also did you use the Lindberg PE Environmental reference  manual 2nd edition or the most recent one for the CBT? Thanks.


----------



## Aspiring_Engineer (Oct 26, 2020)

NCHomebrewer said:


> I passed.  I can't believe it....I'm in shock.  Thank you to everyone in this thread for your support.  This is a big milestone that has been a long time coming for me.


Congratulations NCHomebrewer! I feel like we have almost been on the journey together. Glad to see that your hard work has paid off. 

When you say "Companion problem book" do you mean the "PE Environmental Practice" book of problems? 

The last time that I took the exam I felt like qualitative questions were my downfall also. Would you mind expounding on how you prepared for them better this go round? 

Personally, I have read through the Lindeberg book and now I am going back through my notes to keep the qualitative material fresh.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Dec 4, 2020)

It's been a while since I last checked in here, but my license number was issued a couple weeks ago!  Good luck to those who are preparing for or about to take this exam.  Stay strong and keep up the hard work!!  It does eventually pay off.


----------



## txjennah PE (Dec 16, 2020)

NCHomebrewer said:


> It's been a while since I last checked in here, but my license number was issued a couple weeks ago!  Good luck to those who are preparing for or about to take this exam.  Stay strong and keep up the hard work!!  It does eventually pay off.


Oh man I haven't checked this thread in so long - congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## Alex567 (Jan 13, 2021)

I appreciate being able to read everyone's experiences. I'm currently doing the practice problems in 'PE Environmental Practice' book isbn 978-1-59126-576-4 and a good number of problems I have come across are using equations that aren't in the reference manual. For anyone that's used the book, did you notice that? Surely I won't have to memorize or use these formulas if they aren't on the reference manual right? Thanks


----------



## txjennah PE (Feb 8, 2021)

Alex567 said:


> I appreciate being able to read everyone's experiences. I'm currently doing the practice problems in 'PE Environmental Practice' book isbn 978-1-59126-576-4 and a good number of problems I have come across are using equations that aren't in the reference manual. For anyone that's used the book, did you notice that? Surely I won't have to memorize or use these formulas if they aren't on the reference manual right? Thanks


How old is the book? The CBT exam is fairly new (2019). You shouldn't have to memorize formulas that aren't in the reference manual.


----------



## NCHomebrewer (Feb 8, 2021)

I used the Schneiter boon to study too and I remember being concerned about equations needed to solve his problems that weren’t I. The reference manual. All of the equations that I needed for my exam were in the reference manual - the challenge is knowing where to find them quickly. I wouldn’t waste time memorizing formulas. Good luck!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 1, 2021)

Congrats! I haven't checked in in a long time, either. I appreciated your review of the CBT format. I passed the old paper based test going on 15 years ago now (when I first joined this site!). I found the Schneiter book to be a lot harder than the actual exam, at the time, but I did appreciate how it made me dig in to a variety of references, including some that were more along the lines of environmental health (which has served me very well in my career).

I suppose I don't have any problem with the new mode of testing. But I personally found the exercise of building and organizing my professional library to be very helpful, sort of a nice mid-level career boost activity. My expanded and organized library has gone on to be a very useful part of my professional practice.


----------

